# Do solar hours count towards my hours to get my Journeyman card?



## electrician530 (Feb 20, 2011)

Hey, I am a second year apprentice for a commercial electrical contractor in California. I am thinking about taking a new job with a company that does strictly solar. Will these hours with the solar company count as electrical hours toward getting my card, does any body know??
Thanks for your help
(I will still be taking my apprentice electrician classes through the state)


----------



## ElectricJoeNJ (Feb 24, 2011)

electrician530 said:


> Hey, I am a second year apprentice for a commercial electrical contractor in California. I am thinking about taking a new job with a company that does strictly solar. Will these hours with the solar company count as electrical hours toward getting my card, does any body know??
> Thanks for your help
> (I will still be taking my apprentice electrician classes through the state)


You are still technically doing electrical work so I don't see why not. I know in NJ it counts towards the 5 year requirement for licensing.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Why wouldn't they? Much of the solar work is more like bolting stuff together, but it's still electrical work.


----------



## ElectricJoeNJ (Feb 24, 2011)

MDShunk said:


> Why wouldn't they? Much of the solar work is more like bolting stuff together, but it's still electrical work.


For the roof work and panels, yes. But there is still a substantial amount of electrical work that needs to be done. Especially on larger commercial installs.


----------

